# Pecteilis radiata, Ginga



## naoki (Sep 27, 2015)

This one unexpectedly flowered out-of-season (or significantly delayed development). This is my first year growing this, and it is very different from other orchids I have grown, so I don't know what I'm doing. All 3 bulbs of this variety survived, and two of them flowered. I lost 1 out of 3 in another variety (called Amanogawa), and 1 is going to flower. So it is not so bad for the first try. We'll see if they will come back next year.

I included a bit more info about how I grew this summer and a link to an excellent article by Tom (Botany Boy) in my blog post (here is the link).




Pecteilis radiata, Ginga (銀河) on Flickr

Hmmmm....



Pecteilis radiata, Ginga (銀河) on Flickr




Pecteilis radiata, Ginga (銀河) plant on Flickr


----------



## Hamlet (Sep 27, 2015)

Never seen this before. That's such a cool looking plant!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 27, 2015)

Are the leaves varigated?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 27, 2015)

Ugh... taxonomists changed it from habenaria?

Would love to try, but the most sun I have now at the new place is part sun.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2015)

I love this flower, but had no luck growing it.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 27, 2015)

Looks so difficult ... and so lovely!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice. Is that a aphid in the second photo?


----------



## troy (Sep 28, 2015)

Excellent blooming!!!


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2015)

Beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## naoki (Sep 28, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Are the leaves varigated?



Yes, Ginga is a variegated variety. It has marginal stripes (fukurin). Even the sepal tips have the white stripes.



Linus_Cello said:


> Ugh... taxonomists changed it from habenaria?
> 
> Would love to try, but the most sun I have now at the new place is part sun.



I think so, but I'm not completely sure. Next year, I think I'm trying them under the light in the spring and fall. But most people say quite a bit of light. But in the warm area of Japan, they grow them under shade for the summer. So it may work.



SlipperFan said:


> I love this flower, but had no luck growing it.



That's too bad. I would think that the summer of Michigan would be great for this species. I'll see if I can keep them for a couple years.



17andgrowing said:


> Nice. Is that a aphid in the second photo?



Yes, I didn't notice it until I took photos.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 28, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Ugh... taxonomists changed it from habenaria?



I checked Kew's checklist and they indeed have it within Pecteilis now.


----------



## naoki (May 8, 2017)

I screwed up the dormancy this year, and they started to grow in last Nov/Dec. The flower looks very different without the wings:






The development of the flower didn't go normally, so it became a wingless egret! This is the same plant from 2 years ago. I thought that it is kind of interesting. The other variety (Amano-gawa) which I have also flowered out-of-season, but they had normal flowers.


----------



## Don I (May 8, 2017)

They could be egrets, beautiful.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2017)

Interesting. I think you clipped the wings so they wouldn't fly away. oke:
I should have tried that!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 8, 2017)

The one I got from kusunomo just broke dormancy.


----------



## abax (May 8, 2017)

The winged ones are absolutely stunning.


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2017)

Your habs are way ahead of mine. I have about 30 that just started to grow above the media after dormancy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## naoki (May 9, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting. I think you clipped the wings so they wouldn't fly away. oke:
> I should have tried that!



Haha, good one, Dot!

Linus and Eric, yes, they should be starting to grow now, and flowering in Aug-Sept. I was too busy last winter, and forgot to put them into the cold garage... I hope they will be ok for next year.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2017)

I wanted the variegated variety but lost the chance. 
I did buy one little corm (?) early last spring and it has multiples into three now. 

I had mine in a mix of chunky bark and bonsai soil.
Overwintered ( the whole thing, pot and all but in a zip loc with water at the base so it doesn't dry out but not too wet) in the refrigerator from November to March when I saw the green sprouts. 

These grow in the bright shade in the lowland but in the full sun on the upland where it is breezy and not so hot.


----------



## coronacars (May 11, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## Dandrobium (May 11, 2017)

Such a cool flower! Love those wings!


----------



## cnycharles (May 11, 2017)

Cool


----------

